# Argentina turns away UK owned/operated cruise ships



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

See here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-17184955

Yet more petty, bullyboy tactics from the Argentinians.


----------



## Degzie (Sep 24, 2007)

Their loss just think about the revenue they have just lost turning away two cruise ships maybe the next port of call will do well.
Degzie


----------



## Molls-Phot (Feb 28, 2007)

It's simply a rather pointless and futile gesture that won't win them any friends. They're only sore because of the presence of a certain helicopter pilot in the Falkland Islands as the 30th anniversary of the war approaches.

What bothers me more is the pathetic standard of reporting in some of our newspapers regarding the ships mentioned. A number seem to think it's the previous Adonia. If they can't get basic facts right then what else have they made up?


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

Punta Arenas is a nicer town anyway.... and a side trip to Torres del Paine trumps anything Ushuaia has to offer.

Argentina ( the southern centipede ) shoots itself in yet another foot...


----------



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

Another reason for their fit of the sulks might be an article in this week's _"Economist"_ which bluntly states that their government is lying about its inflation rate, and, worse, has "packed" the Argentine Government Statistics Office with supporters of Mrs President Kirchner in order to carry on lying.


----------



## John N MacDonald (Apr 1, 2008)

Their loss Chiles gain. I wonder how much they lost due to their childish behaviour?


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

And one of them wasn't British but USA owned.........a lot of good that will do them.

geoff


----------



## jimg0nxx (Sep 1, 2005)

Are not both of them US owned? - Adonia, P&O and Star Princess, Princess Cruises. Both owned by Carnival Corporation.

Jim


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

jimg0nxx said:


> Are not both of them US owned? - Adonia, P&O and Star Princess, Princess Cruises. Both owned by Carnival Corporation.
> 
> Jim


Owned by Carnival plc - The British end of Carnival Corporation and listed separately on the LSE.


----------



## Mariner44 (Feb 3, 2012)

Two can play at the boycott game. The missus has been told 'no more Argentinian corned beef' for me.


----------



## kypros (Feb 13, 2010)

Frau Kirchner when I was down the plate early sixties done several trips was quite surprised at the amount of ex German nationals decendents in and around Argentina until i watched a do***entary on tv which indicated that up to Fifty thousand wanted war criminals may have escaped to that country who willingly gave them sanctuary.Would make an interesting look into her family history. Kypros


----------



## Basil (Feb 4, 2006)

Cristina Fernández de Kirchner, daughter of Eduardo Fernández (of Spanish heritage) and Ofelia Esther Wilhelm (of German descent). 
m 1975: Néstor Carlos Kirchner Ostoić, son of María Juana Ostoić Dragnic, (Chilean of Croatian descent) and Néstor Kirchner (Swiss-German descent).
Data Wiki.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Mariner44 said:


> Two can play at the boycott game. The missus has been told 'no more Argentinian corned beef' for me.



The Fray Bentos corned beef is better anyway!

This whole ownership of Falklands is nonsense anyway. Look at the southern part of S. America. Would anyone take notice if Argentina suddenly said that all of Chile should belong to them? Territory grabbing is a no no. Something we have learned in the last 100 years.

I can't wait to see what happens with Cyprus when Turkey joins the EU.

And on that subject... If Iraq invaded Turkey from the rear, would Greece help?


----------



## Vital Sparks (Sep 19, 2007)

The location: Elbe river passage, south of Hamburg
The time: May 1982, dinner time
The place: The officers saloon of a BP Tanker.

Caption (broad Yorkshire accent) "What do you think of this Falklands situation Pilot"?
German Pilot (diplomatically) "I think it is matter for your country and not for me to comment".
Captain (emphatically) "I think the problem with Argentina is all those Natzi b******s who went there after the last war"!
The only sound to be heard was the Chief, the Mate, Sparks and the Grocer all choking on their soup.


----------



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

Just checked the Corned beef tins in our local French shop they have produced in France so safe here


----------



## Mariner44 (Feb 3, 2012)

Vital Sparks said:


> The location: Elbe river passage, south of Hamburg
> The time: May 1982, dinner time
> The place: The officers saloon of a BP Tanker.
> 
> ...


A Basil Fawlty moment?


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Any country that plays Rugby very well can not be all bad . Regarding Italy ; France and the Argies they have all stuffed my team recently . Now I think of it so has Wales and England .

However we have a knack of hammering everyone in the first half and then going to the pub or something at half time .

When it comes to war hoever we do not piss about .


----------



## Michael Taylor (Aug 31, 2008)

Stephen J. Card said:


> The Fray Bentos corned beef is better anyway!
> 
> This whole ownership of Falklands is nonsense anyway. Look at the southern part of S. America. Would anyone take notice if Argentina suddenly said that all of Chile should belong to them? Territory grabbing is a no no. Something we have learned in the last 100 years.
> 
> ...


As a matter of info ...Fray Bentos is in Uruguay.


----------

